# The talents of Pedro



## badger (May 9, 2005)

The package holiday party boarded the bus with Pedro as their guide.

Ladees an Genlemen, welcom to Mexico, I am Pedro, your guide.....I am the best tour guide in the universe....but do they call me Pedro the Tour Guide.?.......NO....THEY DON'T

As we travel along eef you look to your left, you weel see a beautiful view of the harbour and all the pretty sail boats......I Pedro build most of these boats....I am the best boat builder in the world.....but do they call me Pedro the
Boat Builder.?...............NO.....THEY DON'T

As we go around theees next bend, you weeel see a beautiful stone bridge.
I Pedro build this bridge, it eeez the best bridge in all of Mexico.......
but do they call me Pedro the Bridge Builder..?.......NO....THEY DON'T


I MAKE LOVE TO ONE SHEEP.......................................


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

And you have to be SO quick off the mark, if you don't want an ugly one! :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

why did I know you'd be the first drummer....There were some good looking ones in wales at the weekend....I saw trapper wearing one.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Drummer said:


> And you have to be SO quick off the mark, if you don't want an ugly one! :lol:


Where's u bin my boy? Wales possibly.


----------

